# "top 5 Mods"



## TB9999 (Nov 3, 2006)

Hello. I am a newbie to the site (my 26RKS is being delivered next Wed!) and the world of OB'ing. This is an awesome site. Anyone want to volunteer what they think would be the "top 5 mods" for a brand new 26RKS? Thanks
Terry B


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Many OBers are going to say that a power tongue jack is up there near the top of the list. I must admit, it's niiiiiiiiiiiiiice.









This may not be a "top 5," but I'm going to look into replacing the bathroom faucet to something that has a longer, taller neck so I can actually rinse my toothbrush in the bathroom sink.

The designers must have very small hands if they're able to wash in the bathroom sink.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Terry B









Congrats on the purchase of your new 26rks!

OK, my #1 mod would be to replace your mini blinds with black out shades, especially in the queen slide area. Very quick and easy to do









I would browse through the mods section here if you haven't already. I have to agree on the electric tongue jack and second z-family's list although I have not done those yet myself. The lcd tv mod is also a must-do









Don't forget your custom Outbackers.com License Plate Frames as well









http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...m+License+Plate

Enjoy and Happy Camping!
Dawn


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

z-family said:


> Congrats and wecome Terry. I think 1. quicky flush 2. silverware drawer next to sink 3. vent covers 4. flip down door in bathroom converted to normal swing door and 5. Your personalized Outback sticker. There are tons of cool mods but these are a few popular ones. Good luck on the mods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second that Rob

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new trailer. Welcome to Outbackers.com

Mods .... ahhh so many and so little time.

Maxx Air Vents
Quickie Flush
2" receiver
Power tongue jack
Dual Batteries
LCD TV
Floor Vents

Most of all have fun

Thor


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm not sure if it is a mod or a necessity, but the first mod I had to do was buy a 10 foot section of 3x5 vinyl gutter downspout from Home Depot, cut it in half, and put the two sections in the front storage department to hold my rear slide support poles. Then you can load up the compartment with those gutter downspout sections on the bottom.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Congrads on the 26RKS Terry. I think you made a fine choose, as you can see in my sig. If I could start all over again these are the first five mods I would have done.

1. Pleated Shower Curtain
2. Quickie Flush in the Black tank and one in the Gray rank for the kitchen.
3. Memory Foam mattress
4. 2 MaxxVents for the bedroom and bathroom and a Turbo MaxxVent for the kitchen.
5. Power tongue jack

Have fun with the mods, which ever ones you pick. Then come show them off at one of our rallies in the Southeast.

Leon


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Some of my recommendations are similar to what other have said, some are not necessarily mods, but here goes:

1) A very good towing set up (Equal-I-zer hitch, Prodigy brake controller, and good tow mirrors that install without too much fuss).
2) Some type of tank flush BEFORE you use the holding tanks (Quickie, Tornado, etc)
3) Power tongue jack - I waited a while, but wish I had this from the beginning.
4) Memory Foam Mattress Topper - the OEM Mattress is lousy
5) A good (read QUIET) generator (love my Honda 3000)
6) Gutter extensions (sold at camping world) to help keep the black streaks away.
7) a good awning mat

After that, keep a running wish list when you camp. We like to give priority to things that help Set Up and Tear Down easier, then comfort, convenience, and downright fun. I may be one of the few that has not bothered with Maxx Air vents yet (other things keep going higher on the list).

Good Luck


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

1. Flip-down drawer in kitchen
2. Flip-down cabinet in bathroom
3. Outbackers.com stickers & License Plate Frame
** and here's where it gets crazy, because I'm a dry-camper**
4. Dual batteries & Generator 
5. Inverter

Other stuff that didn't quite make the Top 5 List:
Shelves in the wardrobes and kitchen cabinets
Coat hooks in the entry and towel hooks in the bathroom
LCD TV (of course!)

My To-Do List:
Replace floor vent covers with covers that close
Replace all the mini-blinds with something quiet
Pleated shower curtain








WHERE DOES IT END???


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Mine would be:

Microwave vent
Vent covers
Quickie flush
Kitchen draw
Power tongue jack

soon to come (if I don't sell it first) full size tub.

John


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Ours were: #1 - Curtains instead of Mini Blinds
#2 - Max-Air Vents
#3 - Drawer instead of flip out thing
#4 - Memory Foam mattress topper
#5 - Gutter extensions

I guess everyone has a little different opinion of what is important.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*welcome to Outbackers, Terry B!*








And congratulations on the upcoming new Outback!









Top five mods, eh?...

Well, first and foremost has to be installing a QuickieFlush. You will thank yourself everytime you stop at a dump station. And it is a much more pleasant installation now with a virgin black tank than it will be later!

Second mod... Electric tongue jack. This may seem like a luxury, but if you have a properly tuned weight distribution hitch (and you should), it will make a world of difference.

My third item would be a set of MaxxAir vent covers for the roof vents. These will allow you to keep a good cross ventilation throughout the trailer even when it is raining or in transit. This translates into less mold and mildew, your Outbacks worst enemy.

Fourth on my list would be adjustable furnace register covers. An easy 'drop in' installation, these will not only help keep the ducting clean, but also give you more control over where the heat goes in your Outback.

Number five would be a pair of walkie-talkies. These are invaluable when you are trying to get backed into a tight space as they allow you and your spotter to communicate effectively and in a even tone of voice (read NO SHOUTING!!!).

Beyond this 'Big Five' list, I would recommend getting a couple of trips under your belt before you dive into any of the really big mods. Get a feel for your new home away from home, and what will really make a difference for you.









Have fun, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome to the best forum on the web!

I second all the suggestions put to you so far. I made a storage compartment for my rear slide supports.

Bumper Storage for Queen Slide Supports

Also, is this what you were trying to do with your signature?

Terry & Angela (& sometimes Paige, Matt & Kendall)
1500 GMC 5.3L 26RKS '06

Feel free to ask questions about using the forum. Lots of very helpful people here.

Dan


----------



## TB9999 (Nov 3, 2006)

I guess that will keep me busy for awhile. I am getting the maxx vents, power jack, equalizer hitch, dual batteries... But that still leaves 18 mods y'all came up with... I may have a new hobby








I will search the mod section for details. By the way, since I don't have a way to keep the OB under cover, what do you think of a cover??
Thanks!
Terry B


----------



## TB9999 (Nov 3, 2006)

Scrib said:


> 1. Flip-down drawer in kitchen
> 2. Flip-down cabinet in bathroom
> 3. Outbackers.com stickers & License Plate Frame
> ** and here's where it gets crazy, because I'm a dry-camper**
> ...


Xantrex Freedom inverter/charger will do what? I googled but still not sure why it is needed


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

it charges your batteries while connected to power and runs your tv, dvd player, etc. when you are out in the woods with no 120v power hooked up. you can also purchase a seperate invert to run your tv and dvd player for alot less.


----------



## TB9999 (Nov 3, 2006)

Scott and Jamie said:


> it charges your batteries while connected to power and runs your tv, dvd player, etc. when you are out in the woods with no 120v power hooked up. you can also purchase a seperate invert to run your tv and dvd player for alot less.


OK I am really electronically challenged. Won't your batteries recharge when connected to power?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

-->QUOTE(Terry B @ Nov 10 2006, 08:01 PM) [snapback]166742[/snapback]OK I am really electronically challenged. Won't your batteries recharge when connected to power?
[/quote]
Terry,

Yes, they will, but there is more to it than that. An Inverter/Converter (charger) is two different, and opposite, devices in one unit. The Converter, or charger, converts 120VAC into 12VDC, which in turn will charge your batteries and run all the 12V equipment in your Outback. The AC line to the Converter also splits off and feeds all the 120V appliences (A/C, microwave, TV, etc.). A converter is standard equipment on your Outback.

The kicker is when you go 'Dry' camping (no electrical hookups). Now you are running on batteries only, and they will only run the 12V equipment you have. Want to run your A/C, microwave or TV? You are out of luck... unless you have an *in*verter. The inverter will convert the 12VDC from the batteries back into 120VAC, which in turn will allow you to run your AC appliances even though you are miles from an AC source.

So, in simple terms...
Converter: 120VAC to 12VDC
Inverter: 12VDC to 120VAC

Beware though. That inverter will suck the batteries dry in no time if you have much AC load on it! Don't expect to be able to run everything nonstop for the entire weekend unless you have a huge bank of batteries supplying the inverter, or a generator to help out with recharging the batteries and during heavy load periods.

Hope this helps.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

between the wife and 3 kids, those batteries last a lot longer than the gray tank! That's a good explanation, Doug. The bottom line Terry, your AC outlets and microwave won't work unless either; your Outback is plugged into AC power (shore power or a generator), or you have an inverter (and an appropriately sized battery bank).


----------



## TB9999 (Nov 3, 2006)

Doug,
Thanks for the explanation! Do you have a recommended model#?
Thanks,
Terry B


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I got the Xantrex Freedom 2000W model with the remote panel, which is mounted just inside the door. Here's some good information you should checkout: The 12volt Side of Life Part 2. The Xantrex Freedom is a modified-sine wave inverter, and it is standard or optional equipment in most RV's.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

#1 Mod - Memory Foam. If you can't sleep, then nothing after that matters.

#2 Mod - Quickie Flush

#3 Mod - Dual Batteries

#4 Mod - Electric Jack

#5 Mod - 2nd Wife. Use this one to help you back in. Then once you're done yelling at each other....toss #2 aside and enjoy camping with wife #1.


----------



## KenKat (Oct 26, 2006)

-->QUOTE(Terry B @ Nov 9 2006, 11:42 PM) [snapback]166645[/snapback]
Hello. I am a newbie to the site (my 26RKS is being delivered next Wed!) and the world of OB'ing. This is an awesome site. Anyone want to volunteer what they think would be the "top 5 mods" for a brand new 26RKS? Thanks
Terry B








[/quote]

Lots of great ideas! These are a few we did on/in our 21RS OB (2003):

1. two batteries, and a generator (Honda 2000EUi)
2. flip cabinet opening under oven, reversed to open down (not up!) Newer models have it the right way!
3. 3 tension rods in the shower (for towels/washcloths), 2 length ways, 1 across the back (stabilized to the medicine cabinet).
4. curtains on the bedroom windows (queen slide) (miniblinds down make a lot of noise when turning over at night!)
5. Scanguage in tow vehicle (Linear Logic) OBC II outputs.
6. tank/battery cover reinforced, hold downs re-aligned.
7. put up a wooden, removeable holding bar for the bookshelf under the front bunk.

We agree with the 2 walkie talkie suggestion for use when backing up (or finding eachother at a mega Wal-Mart supercenter) - that has saved our marriage!

Happy modifying! We've got some good ideas to go on too!


----------

